# Ultra Breeze suit question



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I have had my suit for over a year now and the fabric is holding up well. The only time I have been stung through the suit was when I was holding a super up against my stomach and squeezed a bee in between the box and my stomach. I haven't had any just sting through the suit.


----------



## apis maximus (Apr 4, 2011)

I had mine in use for a full year now. Heavy use. I did not get stung through it yet. Had to work some aggressive hives, but stinging through the suit did not happen yet. They do try, but so far, on their own have not succeeded.

I was concerned initially that they might be able to sting through the suit little squares, but so far that did not happen. I guess the holes in each layer have not lined up to the point where the stinger would find the hole and go through.

Sometimes, when lifting boxes, some bees get between the suit and the box, get pressed/squeezed and they are attempting to sting...but so far they have not reached the skin. I always had a t-shirt or a regular shirt under the suit. Never tried it on skin only. 
Also, I used it heavily while getting up in trees and bushes retrieving swarms...It did get snagged many times, but the material has held very well. 
So far I washed it about 10 times and it still holds very well. If anything, I use some of that graphite lubricant on the zippers, and they sure work much better.

I do find stingers attached to the suit no doubt, but so far I've been lucky.
Now, every now and then, when I get in a rush, I forget to zip up the hood...sure enough, I would be in the middle of an inspection and a few bees would get on my face. That way, yes, I did get stung, but that was my fault.

Overall, I am very pleased. Good luck with yours!


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

The only time I got stung in my ultrabreeze was when I was looking up at an angry feral hive and the front screen was against my chin--a bee found the spot and stung before I could move it off my chin. Ouch.

Ditto on the bee getting in because I was not properly zipped. That one did not sting me, I had to squish her. 

Be careful when lighting smoker. I read from another member that the sleeve melted a bit when it got to close to the flame. I learned from his mistake. 

Other than that I love my ultrabreeze. I stay much calmer and so do the bees. One of my best investsments other than the bees. Thanks Charlie.


----------



## RiodeLobo (Oct 11, 2010)

Yes you can get stung through the suit. However the bee must be pushed up against you in some way that compresses the suit. I have been stung when a bee got squeezed in the crook of my elbow. The fabric also melts easily so be careful lighting your smoker if you are suited up. That said I have had mine for 2 years and love it. I will buy another when I need to replace this one.


----------



## MrHappy (Feb 10, 2012)

I don't have the suit, but am very anxious to get one as I've heard that they are more bee proof than the regular suits. I've been stung 7 times through the regular suit (I don't wear a shirt under it because I get so hot). I've had them in my arm pit and put my arm down and got stung, I've had them on my chest and leaned against a box and they got me, stuff like that. I can't wait to get this one and try it though. Once I get my Non-Profit up and running I'll be able to get stuff like this.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

Good stuff people. I have been reading several threads on the subject and decided on buying one from Pigeon Mountain Trading Company. I can't wait to try it out. I live in the tropics and work with Africanized bees and want every tool available to keep me from getting stung. It's my understanding that the reason these ventilated suits are sting-proof is because the layers add up to about 1/4 inch and the stinger just doesn't reach the skin.


----------



## Rick 1456 (Jun 22, 2010)

I got mine fro PM. First one was not too great and the elastic detached. They promptly replaced it with a new one. A much nicer and higher quality suit. I have only been stung once but it was because the bee was on the neck zipper and I had ungloved to unzipp. I've been down the allergy road and there are no guarantees. If you fool with bees, you will get stung. I got stung one time after I had cleared myself etc. went into the house, sat down on my chair and was stung in the butt. LOL Just be prepared on whatever level you need to, to be safe and enjoy beekeeping. 
Rick


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Most of my sting have beEn my fault. I have been doing a half dozen cut outs a year. This will bee my this will be third year with it. Yes I am hard on it. The only thing that I hate is if I throw it over the back seat of the truck after some time it smells worst than a gym locker
David


----------



## oblib (Oct 28, 2011)

I have the one from PM. Only stung once through it. She was in the crook of my elbow and when I bent my are far enough she was trapped and able to sting me. BTW the inside of the elbow hurts like the dickens when stung


----------



## rand (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi all,

Thanks allot for the useful information, there is nothing
like people experience to learn 

From what you wrote i understand that there is no 100% protection and decided to buy a Wind Stopper Full Face Mask 
to put under the veil and protect my neck and chin, although i will suffer a little bit 
from heat, it worth the risk of being stung.) http://www.ebay.com/itm/gr-Wind-Sto...s-/261124453349?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123 )

Randi, Israel


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I've been using my UB jacket for 5 years. The veil has a small tear I put a little tape on it. Have never been stung through the fabric.
All in all its still in good shape after a lot of use, & I'm a satisfied customer.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I've never gotten a sting through the jacket or the suit. I have had them crawl up my leg when I didn't do anything to keep the leg tight. I have had them in my veil when I forgot to zip up the veil...


----------



## atxbees (Mar 28, 2013)

I received a new ultra breeze suit today, and I must say I'm disappointed in the quality of (some of) the construction. The zipper to which the hood attaches is attached to the suit with only a single stitch and had already separated by the time it arrived at my door. I've contacted them & will report back what they say.


----------



## captaintat2 (Oct 27, 2012)

I got my suit from PM and love it to death! I'm working with Africanized bees and have one hive in particular that is mean and this suit lets me get my work done and I stay cool while doing it.


----------



## rand (Nov 14, 2009)

I worked with Ultra Breeze suit something like 12 times already
and havn't been stung yet after keeping my neck safe
with a scarf.

The suit idea is great and the feeling on the body also. especialy
when working in hot days. 

Disadvatages:
1. For my opinion, the two side net is too gentle material and i always afraid
to tear it when lifting supers, tuching trees, touching it with the smoker, etc...

2. Also the veil is too close to the face, exposing the nose to be red 

3. The left veil zipper need tunning to pull him till the end.

4. No rubbers to tie the sleeves to the fingers when wearing gloves.


I am very happy with this suit although this remarks
because i feel safe with my allergy, and that is what importent

Randi


----------



## jwhatman (Nov 26, 2012)

I bought the suit a couple of months ago, and used it for the first time yesterday when picking up my bees. At the apiary where I was getting my bees they had about 10-15 hives that they were rehiving, so the bees were a bit upset. I put my suit on and had no problems. Bees were everywhere, but not one sting. Everyone else had either just the jackets or just a veil, I knew how upset the bees would be, so I decided to play it safe while everyone was getting stung, only a few stings each, but still they got stung, I was cocooned in a nice protective suit. Everyone commented on the suit, and wanted to know what it is and where I got it. A few had seen, or read about it, but hadn't seen it in person. I believe a few suits may have been sold yesterday. The suit did keep me cool, and I had no problem with vision or movement.


----------

